# Somme battle 100th anniversary



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Just changed our Eurotunnel booking from next month to April, coming home July. Have applied for tickets for the Somme 100 year anniversary at the Thiepval memorial on 1 July, thought it would be a special way to end the trip. Even if we don't get tickets they will have huge screens up in towns in the area to watch the ceremony live. Going to try for Lochnagar crater earlier in the morning too. Bill is ex Army and a history buff so think he will really enjoy paying his respects.


----------

